

Hoffman and the Terrible Heroin Deaths in the Shadows - wozniacki
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/02/hoffman-and-the-terrible-heroin-deaths-in-the-shadows/283533/

======
pedalpete
The one thing I disagree with in this article is the idea the Hoffman might
have gone to a safe-injection site. I lived in Vancouver for a while, I always
thought of the safe-injection sites as places where people can shoot up safely
in private, rather than in the street (which is common around Pigeon Park).

My gut reaction would be that a recovering addict, and a celebrity one at
that, would want to hide their addiction. It's another problem with the stigma
associated with addiction. It's seen as shameful even though it's a disease.

